# Intel Launches 13th Gen Intel Core Processor Family Alongside New Intel Unison Solution



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2022)

> Press Release:
> SAN JOSE, Calif., – Today at  Intel Innovation, Intel revealed the 13th Gen Intel® Core™ processor family, led by the 13th Gen Intel® Core™ i9-13900K – the world’s fastest desktop processor1. The new 13th Gen Intel Core family includes six new unlocked desktop processors with up to 24 cores and 32 threads and blazing clock speeds up to 5.8 GHz for the best gaming, streaming and recording experience2.=
> Led by the launch of the Intel Core “K” processors, the 13th Gen Intel Core desktop family will consist of 22 processors and more than 125 partner system designs – providing an uncompromising experience in both application performance and platform compatibility. Enthusiasts can take advantage of 13th Gen Intel Core processors’ performance improvements with existing Intel® 600 or new Intel® 700 series chipset motherboards. Combined with both the latest DDR5 memory support and continued DDR4 memory support, users can enjoy the benefits of 13th Gen Intel Core while...



Continue reading...


----------

